# Besuch beim Ötzi!



## Seele (15. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schön Elmar, scheint Spaß gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schöner Bericht Elmar,und tolle Bilder.


----------



## Stulle (15. Oktober 2018)

Schöner Bericht auch wenn ich dem fussel schmeißen immer noch nicht viel abgewinnen kann, deine begeisterung kommt aber rüber


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Oktober 2018)

kannst du Schach spielen?

ich glaube Ja. das zweite Bild hat Dich verraten))

Sehr schöner Bericht:


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Oktober 2018)

Danke, Jungs
Ja, die Tour hat uns sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Wobei ich mit meiner Höhenangst teilweise ganz schön gefordert wurde... Ich sage nur: Hochalpinstraße Timmelsjoch. Darüber mussten wir zum nächsten Ziel im Passeiertal. 
Hm, spielen ja, können nein  Gehe bestimmt in wenigen Zügen schachmatt.


----------



## ollidi (15. Oktober 2018)

Schicker Bericht Elmar. 
Das Wutschen und Wedeln hat ja doch so seinen Reiz. Dann noch in dieser traumhaften Landschaft...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Oktober 2018)

Ja, da passt einfach alles zusammen. Und beim Fischen kommt das Wandern auch nicht zu kurz. Eine schöne Kombi


----------



## HansM66 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ein schöner Bericht.


----------

